# usb massenspeicher geht nicht

## padrepederastia

hi,

iimmer wenn ich versuche meine Kamera mit "mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbs"

zu mounten, kommt "mount: /dev/sda1 is not a valid block device".

Mein kernel (gentoo-dev) hab ich mit genkernel kompiliert, und meine usb-maus funktioniert ohne probleme.

Weiß jemand woran das liegt? Im Forum/Doku hab ich bis jetzt nichts gefunden, was das Problem löst.

----------

## Erdie

schau doch erstmal in den kernellog nachdem du die kamera eingesteckt hast. Ist /dev/sda das richtige Device? Was sagt fdisk -l ? Ist /dev/sda1 mit in der Liste?

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Du hast wahrscheinlich keine Kamera, die unter "/dev/sda" angesprochen werden kann.

Deine Kernelkonfig sollte  mindestens diese Module aufweisen (OHCI oder UHCI sind nat. an den Chipsatz anzupassen) 

```

make menuconfig

```

```

Device Drivers  --->

SCSI device support  --->

 <M> SCSI device support                                         

  [ ]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                   

  ---   SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)                        

 <M>   SCSI disk support                                             

  < >   SCSI tape support                                             

  < >   SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                               

  < >   SCSI CDROM support                                         

 <M>   SCSI generic support  

< Exit >

...

 USB support  ---> 

<M> Support for Host-side USB                                  

[*]   USB verbose debug messages                               

---   Miscellaneous USB options                                     

[*]   USB device filesystem                                          

[*]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                 

[*]   Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                       

---   USB Host Controller Drivers                                  

<M>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                              

[*]     Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL)                   

[*]     Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)                             

<M>   OHCI HCD support                                               

< >   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support                              

<M>   USB Mass Storage support                      

[*]     USB Mass Storage verbose debug                               

[*]     USB Mass Storage Write-Protected Media Detection  

```

Hotplug installiert?

```

emerge hotplug

rc-update add hotplug boot

/etc/init.d/hotplug start

```

Wenn du jetzt deine Kamera einsteckst sollte dies im "dmesg" log auftauchen. Außerdem sollten die Module ("lsmod") "sc_mod, usb_storage usw." geladen bzw. deine Kamera "mountbar" sein.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Weiß jemand woran das liegt? Im Forum/Doku hab ich bis jetzt nichts gefunden, was das Problem löst.
> 
> 

 

Das glaube ich allerdings nicht!

----------

## Lore

mach mal ein 

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

und poste, welche Meldungen beim Einstecken deiner Kamera angezeigt werden.

----------

## padrepederastia

also:

-/dev/sda müsste richtig sein, unter arch linux gings auch so

-fdisk -l zeigt nur meine Partitionen an

- in meiner kernelconfig ist SCS und USB mit OHCI support drin

- hotplug ist auch installiert.

- "/var/log/messages" existiert bei mir nicht

----------

## Lore

 *Quote:*   

> - "/var/log/messages" existiert bei mir nicht

 

Dann eben die Datei, die dein Syslogger benutzt.

----------

## padrepederastia

also ich hab mal in /var/log/kernel/current (metalog) geschaut, stehen aber nur irgendwelche submount Fehlermeldungen im Bezug auf mein CD-Laufwerk drin.

----------

## Lore

Hm,hm,hm, da müssen irgendwelche Meldungen kommen, wenn du die Kamera ein und aussteckst (und wenn es Fehlermeldungen sind). Mit tail -f kannst du das sozusagen "live" beobachten (probiers einfach mal mit deiner USB-Maus aus. Da kommt dann irgendwas mit neuem HID-Device gefunden oder so).

Genau diese Meldungen wären sehr nützlich.

----------

## padrepederastia

ok, als ich mit meiner maus experimentiert ist mir aufgefallen, dass einer meiner usb-ports beschädigt sein muss, hab die kamera an nem anderem port angeschlossen, dann kamen wenigstens Meldungen, geht aber immer noch nicht (gleiche Fehlermeldung), in /var/log/kernel/current erscheint:

"Oct  9 20:29:02 [kernel] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: wakeup

Oct  9 20:29:02 [kernel] usb 1-3: new full speed USB device using address 5

Oct  9 20:29:02 [kernel] usb-storage: probe of 1-3:1.0 failed with error -1"

----------

## Lore

Ok, benutzt du zufällig Kernel 2.6.8? Wenn ja, probier mal Kernel 2.6.6.

Sollte das nichts helfen, probier ein anderes USB-Massstorage Device (z.B. einen USB-Stick) aus und schau, ob es als SCSI Gerät erkannt wird.

Da es ja schon mal geklappt hat, ist es entweder ein Hardwaredefekt (USB-Controller oder die Kamera) oder es ist mal wieder der neue Kernel schuld (Hab schon vieles gehört, das plötzlich nicht mehr funktionierte.).

Überprüfe auch mal, was usbview anzeigt. Dann schau noch, ob du einen falschen Eintrag in der /etc/fstab für sda1 hast.

Mit cat /proc/scsi/scsi kannst du sicher überprüfen, ob scsi Geräte erkannt werden.

----------

## okram

Sorry for replying in English. I had the same problem, using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r7 and followed your advice. 

It now works with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r14. Has anybody else encountered this?

----------

## padrepederastia

ah vielen dank!

Hab jetzt kernel 2.6.7 (gentoo-dev 2.6.7r9) installiert, und es klappt!

----------

## Toastbrot

Ich versuche einen 64MB USB Memory stick zu mounten. usbview findet das Teil ohne Probleme, ich habe auch die ganze Kernel Teile sowie hotplug drin, aber es geht nicht...

----------

## Toastbrot

```
Dec 12 18:19:43 Toastbrot kernel: usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 3

Dec 12 18:19:43 Toastbrot kernel: uba: device 3 capacity nsec 118784 bsize 512

Dec 12 18:19:43 Toastbrot kernel: uba: was not changed

Dec 12 18:19:43 Toastbrot kernel:  /dev/ub/a: p1
```

Das ganze funzt immer noch nicht. Habe jetzt schon "unendlich" viele Kernel gemacht, aber es war bis jetzt noch nicht die richtige Kombination dabei. Wie im Log zu sehen ist wird das Teil auch erkannt. lsusb gibt das aus: 

```
Toastbrot ~ # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0d7d:1620 Phison Electronics Corp.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Aber mounten kann ich das Ding nicht, ist garkein /dev/sdxy vorhanden

----------

## golloza

Er scheint das Device unter /dev/ub/a anstatt unter /dev/sda angelegt zu haben.

----------

## Toastbrot

vielen Dank! Stimmt! habe das Teil jetzt mit 

```
mount -t usbfs /dev/ub/a /mnt/stick
```

 gemountet bekommen. Allerdings gibt ein 

```
ls /mnt/stick
```

 ganz merkwürdige Dinge aus (der Stick ist neu und sollte eigentlich leer sein  :Wink: ). Außerdem kann ich nicht auf den Stick schreiben.

----------

## Inte

Um das leidige Thema nochmal aufzugreifen.  :Confused: 

Das Anstöpseln meiner Digitalkamera liefert:

```
Dec 14 16:31:31 pegasus usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using address 3

Dec 14 16:31:31 pegasus usb-storage: probe of 3-1:1.0 failed with error -1
```

Allerdings funktioniert mein USB-Stick

```
Dec 14 16:53:26 pegasus usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using address 4

Dec 14 16:53:26 pegasus scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Dec 14 16:53:26 pegasus Vendor: USB Disk  Model: Flash Disk        Rev: 1.11

Dec 14 16:53:26 pegasus Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Dec 14 16:53:26 pegasus SCSI device sda: 258048 512-byte hdwr sectors (132 MB)

Dec 14 16:53:26 pegasus sda: assuming Write Enabled

Dec 14 16:53:26 pegasus sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Dec 14 16:53:26 pegasus /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Dec 14 16:53:26 pegasus Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Dec 14 16:53:26 pegasus Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Dec 14 16:53:26 pegasus USB Mass Storage device found at 4

Dec 14 16:53:27 pegasus scsi.agent[8938]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/host0/0:0:0:0
```

Mein Kernel ist gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r10. Ein Update auf 2.6.9 ist leider nicht drinn, da der Philipps-Webcam-Hook entfernt wurde.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Einen Bug-Report habe ich nicht gefunden, nur einen englischen Thread, der auch keine Lösung enthält.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen, bevor ich den maskierten gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r12 Kernel ausprobiere.

----------

## Der P@te

 *Toastbrot wrote:*   

> vielen Dank! Stimmt! habe das Teil jetzt mit 
> 
> ```
> mount -t usbfs /dev/ub/a /mnt/stick
> ```
> ...

 

So gehts mir auch  :Wink:  Als vfat kann ich ihn nicht mounten da bekomme ich die Meldung das der Superblock zerstört sei.

----------

## Karsten1973

 *Quote:*   

> vielen Dank! Stimmt! habe das Teil jetzt mit
> 
> Code:
> 
> mount -t usbfs /dev/ub/a /mnt/stick
> ...

 

Da hast du auch was falsch gemacht. Wenn du das tust, siehst du /proc/bus/usb oder so ähnlich, nicht den Inhalt des USB-Sticks.

Wie man es richtig macht, weiß ich leider auch noch nciht. Ich habe sowohl mit meiner Windowspartition als auch mit dem USB-Stick die Bad-Superblock Fehlermeldung.

----------

## ThorSG1

annach langen vergeblichen Versuchen meinen USB-stick zu mounten wende ich mich nun an euch. Kann mir jemand helfen. 

p4thf1nd3r thor # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/stick/

mount: you didn't specify a filesystem type for /dev/sda1

       I will try all types mentioned in /etc/filesystems or /proc/filesystems

Trying vfat

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

in fstab müsste alles richtig sein

mfg ThorSG1

----------

## Der P@te

Du hast -t usbfs oder -t vfat vergessen. 

Also 

```

mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/stick 

oder

mount -t usbfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/stick

```

----------

## ThorSG1

das geht bei mir alles nicht

----------

## NightDragon

Hallo zusammen.

Weils hier um USB, SCSI-Emu und Massenspeicher geht. Werfe ich auch noch eine Frage ein.

Ich hab hier einen Liteon 812SX DVD-Brenner.

Beim Anschluss bekomm ich folgende Infos auf tty12:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dec 19 21:01:47 ndragon usb 1-5.3: new high speed USB device using address 11
> 
> Dec 19 21:01:47 ndragon uba: resid 18 len 0 act 0
> ...

 

/dev/sd(x) wird nichts erstellt.

/dev/ub/a --> auch nicht.

sondern

wie es ja schon auf tty12 angezeigt wird /dev/uba

mounten haut nicht hin. Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> ndragon / # mount /dev/uba /mnt/others/
> 
> /dev/uba: Invalid argument
> 
> mount: /dev/uba: Konnte den Superblock nicht lesen

 

Meine Frage: Ist es möglich Gentoo (bzw udev oder was auch immer) so zu konfigurieren das er für den Flash-Stick (weil der funktioniert mit dem USB-Storage treiber wunderbar) den USB-Storage Treiber zu verwenden und für den DVD-Brenner (weil mit SCSI-Emu läuft er ja, aber dazu muss ich das Modul entfernen) den SCSI Emulator zu verwenden?

Verwendet werden die Gentoo-dev-Sources, Kernel 2.6.9-r1 und udev.

Von udev hab ich leider noch so gar keine Ahnung. Also wie konfigurieren usw...

Also irgendwelche Vorschläge was das Problem am USB-Storage-Treiber ist mit dem DVD-Brenner? Oder wie ich die Lösung sonst aussehen könnte?

Thx im Voraus Leute,

Nighty.

----------

## CHs

 *ThorSG1 wrote:*   

> das geht bei mir alles nicht

 

Tja, ein paar Informationen wären da schon nicht schlecht!

Was sagt dmesg denn, wenn du den Stick einsteckst?

----------

## ThorSG1

dmesg sagt so viel das hat hier gar nicht platz.

aber die log sagt dass: (tail -f /var/log/messages)

Dec 19 22:56:35 p4thf1nd3r kernel: usb 1-1.2: new full speed USB device using address 15

Dec 19 22:56:35 p4thf1nd3r kernel: scsi11 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Dec 19 22:56:36 p4thf1nd3r kernel:   Vendor:           Model:                   Rev:

Dec 19 22:56:36 p4thf1nd3r kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Dec 19 22:56:38 p4thf1nd3r kernel: SCSI device sda: 62720 512-byte hdwr sectors (32 MB)

Dec 19 22:56:38 p4thf1nd3r kernel: sda: Write Protect is off

Dec 19 22:56:39 p4thf1nd3r kernel:  /dev/scsi/host11/bus0/target0/lun0:<7>usb-storage: queuecommand called

Dec 19 22:56:39 p4thf1nd3r kernel:

Dec 19 22:56:39 p4thf1nd3r kernel: Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi11, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Dec 19 22:56:39 p4thf1nd3r kernel: Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi11, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

mfg ThorSG1  :Question: 

----------

## ThorSG1

hier noch mit dmesg

p4thf1nd3r thor # dmesg |grep sda

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 62720 512-byte hdwr sectors (32 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 3f 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

mfg ThorSG1

 :Question:  

----------

## ThorSG1

Ich habe das Problem jetzt behoben, ich habe vergessen im Kernel Nativ language support zu aktivieren. Jetzt funktioniert er. Danke für eure Hilfe.

mfg ThorSG1  :Laughing: 

----------

## elVito

Hallo erstmal an alle,

der Thread existiert zwar schon länger aber leider auch noch die gleichen leidigen Probleme.

Zu meinem Problem:

Ich hab an meinen zwei USB-Ports eine externe Platte und eine USB-Kupplung 2.0 --> 1.1 an der wiederum meine Tastatur und ein Muti-Card-Reader (Typhoon 8 in 1 usb 2.0) hängt.

Die Platte und Tastatur funktionieren einwandfrei. Bei dem Card Reader konnte ich bisher meine CF-Karte und die MMC Karte problemlos mounten. Das alles war zu gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10r6er Zeiten. Leider hatte ich mit diesem Kernel Probleme DVD´s zu brennen (ich sage nur cdrecord  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Ich hab deswegen auf den gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10r7 umgestellt und kann jetzt endlich wieder alles brennen.

Heute wollte ich dann die mp3´s auf meiner mmc Karte austauschen und musste feststellen, daß diese Karte nicht mehr gemountet werden kann. Das Problem ist, daß kein /dev/sdd1 angelegt wird. 

Dieses Problem hatte ich früher schonmal und lies sich mittels mounten als root von Hand lösen.

Leider gibt mir

```
mount -t auto /dev/sdd /mnt/usb-mmc 

/dev/sdd: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler

mount: /dev/sdd: Konnte den Superblock nicht lesen
```

numehr diese Superblockfehlermeldung. Ein /dev/sdd1 wird leider nach dieser Aktion nicht angelegt. (Das war bei nämlich bei älteren Kernelversionen z.B. 2.6.8er und 9er der Fall) Das komische ist nun, daß wenn ich wieder zum alten Kernel (2.6.10r6) switche das mounten der MMC Karte auch fehlschlägt. Die CF-Karte lässt sich immer problemlos mounten (/dev/sdb1 wird auch sofort angelegt). Ein USB-Stick direkt an der Kupplung macht auch keine Probleme.

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

hat bei mir folgendes ausgespuckt beim Anstecken des Cardreaders:

```
Feb 14 21:44:55 vitoserver kernel: usb 2-2.4: USB disconnect, address 8

Feb 14 21:45:08 vitoserver kernel: usb 2-2.4: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9

Feb 14 21:45:08 vitoserver kernel: usb 2-2.4: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

Feb 14 21:45:09 vitoserver kernel: scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Feb 14 21:45:14 vitoserver kernel:   Vendor: OTi       Model: CF CARD Reader    Rev: 2.00

Feb 14 21:45:14 vitoserver kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Feb 14 21:45:14 vitoserver kernel: Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi6, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Feb 14 21:45:14 vitoserver kernel:   Vendor: OTi       Model: SM CARD Reader    Rev: 2.00

Feb 14 21:45:14 vitoserver kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Feb 14 21:45:14 vitoserver kernel: Attached scsi removable disk sdc at scsi6, channel 0, id 0, lun 1

Feb 14 21:45:14 vitoserver kernel:   Vendor: OTi       Model: SD CARD Reader    Rev: 2.00

Feb 14 21:45:14 vitoserver kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Feb 14 21:45:14 vitoserver kernel: SCSI device sdd: 501760 512-byte hdwr sectors (257 MB)

Feb 14 21:45:14 vitoserver kernel: sdd: assuming Write Enabled

Feb 14 21:45:14 vitoserver kernel: SCSI device sdd: 501760 512-byte hdwr sectors (257 MB)

Feb 14 21:45:14 vitoserver kernel: sdd: assuming Write Enabled

Feb 14 21:45:15 vitoserver scsi.agent[16729]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-2/2-2.4/2-2.4:1.0/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0

Feb 14 21:45:15 vitoserver scsi.agent[16747]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-2/2-2.4/2-2.4:1.0/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:1

Feb 14 21:45:18 vitoserver kernel:  /dev/scsi/host6/bus0/target0/lun2:end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 0

Feb 14 21:45:18 vitoserver kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 0

Feb 14 21:45:18 vitoserver kernel:  unable to read partition table

Feb 14 21:45:18 vitoserver kernel: Attached scsi removable disk sdd at scsi6, channel 0, id 0, lun 2

Feb 14 21:45:18 vitoserver kernel:   Vendor: OTi       Model: MS CARD Reader    Rev: 2.00

Feb 14 21:45:18 vitoserver kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Feb 14 21:45:18 vitoserver kernel: Attached scsi removable disk sde at scsi6, channel 0, id 0, lun 3

Feb 14 21:45:19 vitoserver scsi.agent[16765]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-2/2-2.4/2-2.4:1.0/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:2

Feb 14 21:45:19 vitoserver scsi.agent[16795]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-2/2-2.4/2-2.4:1.0/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:3

```

wenn ich den Reader ohne MMC Karte einstecke kommt:

```
Feb 14 21:47:58 vitoserver kernel: usb 2-2.4: USB disconnect, address 9

Feb 14 21:48:07 vitoserver kernel: usb 2-2.4: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10

Feb 14 21:48:07 vitoserver kernel: usb 2-2.4: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

Feb 14 21:48:07 vitoserver kernel: scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Feb 14 21:48:12 vitoserver kernel:   Vendor: OTi       Model: CF CARD Reader    Rev: 2.00

Feb 14 21:48:12 vitoserver kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Feb 14 21:48:12 vitoserver kernel: Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi7, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Feb 14 21:48:12 vitoserver kernel:   Vendor: OTi       Model: SM CARD Reader    Rev: 2.00

Feb 14 21:48:12 vitoserver kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Feb 14 21:48:12 vitoserver kernel: Attached scsi removable disk sdc at scsi7, channel 0, id 0, lun 1

Feb 14 21:48:12 vitoserver kernel:   Vendor: OTi       Model: SD CARD Reader    Rev: 2.00

Feb 14 21:48:12 vitoserver kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Feb 14 21:48:12 vitoserver kernel: Attached scsi removable disk sdd at scsi7, channel 0, id 0, lun 2

Feb 14 21:48:12 vitoserver kernel:   Vendor: OTi       Model: MS CARD Reader    Rev: 2.00

Feb 14 21:48:12 vitoserver kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Feb 14 21:48:12 vitoserver kernel: Attached scsi removable disk sde at scsi7, channel 0, id 0, lun 3

Feb 14 21:48:13 vitoserver scsi.agent[16955]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-2/2-2.4/2-2.4:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0

Feb 14 21:48:13 vitoserver scsi.agent[16973]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-2/2-2.4/2-2.4:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:1

Feb 14 21:48:13 vitoserver scsi.agent[16991]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-2/2-2.4/2-2.4:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:2

Feb 14 21:48:13 vitoserver scsi.agent[17009]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-2/2-2.4/2-2.4:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:3

```

Ich hab bereits https://bugs.gentoo.org  befragt aber keinen passenden gefunden. Die Suche hier im Forum hat mein Problem bisher auch nicht lösen können.

ich hab keine Ahnung was dieser I/O Error bedeuten soll!

Ich hab sämtliche USB,SCSI,MMC Unterstützung im Kernel und... ja, ich habe auch alle Module geladen. Ich würde es so gerne noch erleben, daß mal die USB und cdrecordproblematik in einem einzigen Kernelupdate behoben wird und sich die Fehler (usb<-->cdrecord) nicht immer von Version zu Version abwechseln...

schönen Dank für eure Hilfe schonmal im voraus

----------

## theche

Ich grab diesen alten Thread nochmal aus, passt halbwegs hinein.

Ich habe diverse usb Massenspeicher (Festplatte, Digicam), die full speed USB können. Leider werden sie nur als high speed usb devices angesprochen, somit ist eine Fetsplattenbenutzung quälend langsam. Ich meine, dass dieses Problem seite Kernel 2.6.10 aufgetreten ist, aber bin mir nocht sicher. Ich wollte eigenltich auf neuere Kernelversionen hoffen, dass diese das Problem beheben.

ein paar angaben:

```

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Unable to the open some already present DRM

 kernel module!

usb 4-3: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 4-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

uba: device 3 capacity nsec 312581808 bsize 512

uba: device 3 capacity nsec 312581808 bsize 512

 /dev/ub/a: p1 p2

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 1.0.5

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 4 (level, low) -> IRQ 4

ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: remove, state 1

usb usb4: USB disconnect, address 1

usb 4-4: USB disconnect, address 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB bus 4 deregistered

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

ubb: device 3 capacity nsec 312581808 bsize 512

ubb: device 3 capacity nsec 312581808 bsize 512

 /dev/ub/b: p1 p2

ehci_hcd: Unknown parameter `use_both_schemes'

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Contro

ller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, pci mem 0xffaffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usb 4-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ubc: device 2 capacity nsec 312581808 bsize 512

ubc: device 2 capacity nsec 312581808 bsize 512

 /dev/ub/c: p1 p2

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 4-4: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 4-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

ubb: device 3 capacity nsec 312581808 bsize 512

ubb: device 3 capacity nsec 312581808 bsize 512

 /dev/ub/b: p1 p2

usb 4-4: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 4-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

ubb: device 4 capacity nsec 312581808 bsize 512

ubb: device 4 capacity nsec 312581808 bsize 512

 /dev/ub/b: p1 p2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: remove, state 1

usb usb1: USB disconnect, address 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB bus 1 deregistered

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: remove, state 1

usb usb2: USB disconnect, address 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: USB bus 2 deregistered

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: remove, state 1

usb usb3: USB disconnect, address 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: USB bus 3 deregistered

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI

 Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0xe800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI

 Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 5, io base 0xe880

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 10, io base 0xec00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 4-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

ubb: device 5 capacity nsec 312581808 bsize 512

ubb: device 5 capacity nsec 312581808 bsize 512

 /dev/ub/b: p1 p2

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 5

usb 4-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

ubb: device 6 capacity nsec 312581808 bsize 512

ubb: device 6 capacity nsec 312581808 bsize 512

 /dev/ub/b: p1 p2

```

Ich habe einige male ehci-hcd und uhci-hcd aus dem kernel entfernt, und wieder eingefügt. Desweiteren wurde das USB-Laufwerk auch diverse male ab- und wieder angesteckt. Was mich verwundert ist, dass es recht weit oben als full speed usb device erkannt wurde (war aber nocht so nutzbar). später nicht mehr.

die entsprechende Kernelkonfiguration:

```

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

```

Desweiteren hat sich der Pfad von den USB-Geräten im devfs geändert (nach /dev/ub/a oder so ähnlich) aber ich denke mal niocht, dass das mit dem Problem zusammenhängt.

Habt ihr eine Idee, was ich noch probieren könnte?

----------

## hoschi

mal eine frage, ich habe immer schwierigkeiten mp3 über nautilus auf meine mp3-player zu spielen (usb-massenspeicher), invalid...bla, jedenfalls eine sehr aussagekräftige fehlermeldung. ich dachte zuerst an das lausig fat-dateisystem des sticks, und habe selbiges durch fat32 ersetzt, der fehler ist leider immer noch der gleiche.

das überspielen der daten mit hilfe der shell funktioniert übrigens ohne probleme, aber hierbei werden die dateinamen geändert O_o

----------

## theche

*bump* (und ich will den thread wiederhaben...)

----------

